# Will The Hornets Have To Trade David West?



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Some NBA executives believe that the Hornets may not be able to avoid dealing away David West before the February 18 trade deadline. Trading West would ensure that the Hornets stay under this season's luxury tax threshold.
> 
> The Hornets would likely prefer to move Emeka Okafor, Peja Stojakovic, James Posey, Mo Peterson, Darius Songaila or Julian Wright. But finding a taker for any of these other players will be more difficult than doing so for West.


http://espn.go.com/blog/truehoop/post/_/id/11841/tradenon-trade-were-big-deals-to-hornets


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

The offseason was the ideal time to trade West. Now, the Hornets will not get anything of value back for him. They made their luxury tax bed, and now they will have to lay in it.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

If they want to get rid of one of those other contracts absolutely. I'd wait til the offseason though.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Dre™ said:


> If they want to get rid of one of those other contracts absolutely. I'd wait til the offseason though.


Congrats on the 25,000th post!


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I didn't even notice. Thanks lol


----------

